
Amazon Web Services Goes Down, Takes Many Startup Sites With It - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/15/amazon-web-services-goes-down-takes-many-startup-sites-with-it/
======
pchristensen
Sigh, here comes the short-term memory inspired backlash. This is only news
because a bunch of sites went down at once. Compare this to outage rates for
self-hosted sites and I'd still bet the AWS users are ahead. In the last
couple weeks, 37signals and Fog Creek have both announced outages. This AWS
crash today doesn't change the economics of their offering: service levels
good enough for Amazon, and you don't have to spend your time futzing with
servers. Websites have outages, that's life. 9's of uptime get more expensive
quickly, and you've got to weigh that expense against how much your site makes
per minute. Get over it.

[http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/800-what-happened-this-
mo...](http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/800-what-happened-this-morning)
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/01/22.html>

